# This just in.. We have a Direct Hit in Fort Collins...



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

I come home to find this site in front of me...




And this is what caused all that damage...


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=179&i=dscn1428hb1.jpg

Needless to say I will have to find a place to stay tonight until I can rebuild my house...but rest assured, rebuild I will and retaliate I will... :gn:mn

Nice hit Mark, glad I got off mine before you managed to destroy me...


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol Nice hit dude. Those smokes sure look tasty!. :gnFort Collins


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great hit! Some mighty fine smokes there. :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Good thing that's just a rental! Nice damage to the living room there.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Good thing that's just a rental! Nice damage to the living room there.


Looks like he missed the Front porch!:r I like the selection of smokes. Something strong, something mild. A little bit of everything. :tu Nice one!:ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice hit there Mark, great smokes:tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Heck that picture on that paper is enough to scare the hell out of you, never mind the smokes. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Way to go, Mark -- but zmancbr wasn't the Front Ranger that called you a sissy girly man. Time to reload and fire again. :ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Very Nice indeed.......:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice hit Mark!!! Powerful Like Bull!!!:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit, it looks like the beginning of a war.:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Great job Mark!!! That left a mark! :r*


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> Nice hit Mark, glad I got off mine before you managed to destroy me...


I usually don't miss the front porch. Probably the old GPS system that needs to be tossed. Gov't surplus you know Enjoy those smokes Zach, and now, I have to meet some masons outside who are delivering some brick and mortar to help me repair the place from your hit...:ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

This just in another bomb has landed in fort collins at a seperate location.
0103 8555 7494 6746 2448.

The victim was able to get out a pm to me but apparently will be digging out till tomorrow when he can post a pic.
:tu


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

Label/Receipt Number: 0307 3330 0001 9496 0851
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 4:27 AM on June 20, 2008 in FORT COLLINS, CO 80525. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Reconnaissance aircraft flying over Fort Collins captured this image:


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Another bomb landed in ARVADA, CO Yesterday. I think Colorado is going to be a big pile of rubble before we are done. 03071790000348697736 :gn:gn:gn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work, Mark.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

OOOOOOO the humanity!

Damn Colorado is getting stuffed like a turkey.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Nice volley Mark!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Looks like Colorado is getting a good beatdown this week! :ss*


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

and.... it has juuuuussssstttt begun!!!! KABOOM!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

All residents of Colorado please tune here for further updates!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> All residents of Colorado please tune here for further updates!


:r:r Ooooooohhhhhh, that's nice George...:ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Reconnaissance aircraft flying over Fort Collins captured this image:


Man... Bob was dead on... I just took a look around and Fort Collins is gone...

I will post some pics of the next hit when Ray gets my camera back tomorrow morning.:tu

But all I can say is wow good work guys!:gn


----------

